# Molting Information



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey guys, though it would be a good idea for everyone to share links on anything informative on shrimp keeping. If we all contribute a piece of research then we can all share a large databank of info for keeping our shrimps at they're best. Share the link on a NEW THREAD followed by a summary. That way, everything will be organized and the replies can be solely directed to your opinions on the matter.


"Molting is a process by which shrimps shed their outermost shell in order to grow in size.

Often we have relate molting problems to our water conditions- the tank's general hardness or in short GH. GH comprises two components- calcium and magnesium. How far these 2 will affect the molting of shrimps I cannot confirm but one thing Im sure is that different hardness of the water do affect the thickness of the molt. A high GH tank will cause the shrimp to have a thicker molt while a lower GH will result in a thinner molt. Many shrimp keepers out there do mentioned an extreme GH may cause the shrimp to have difficulty in molting. This is true to a certain extend as rarely I would have observe any deaths related to molting problem issues. What one would realise is that most troubled shrimps die AFTER molting. As shell is their outermost shell, it seems to have become a so called protective layer of shrimps. If shed, the problem of how well their naked body can withstand the conditions of the tank water will have set in.

Lets take for Sulawesi shrimps for an example, a normal wild Sulawesi may be happily living in the tank after conditioned well in the tank for the first day. What many would have observed by then is that these shrimps will start to die off one by one, without any changes in water parameters. However some molts can be seen in the tank. This example can be furhter justified by keeping CRS. Deaths of these shrimps can always referred to as white sluggish body-a sign of a just molted shrimp can take the water conditions of the tank. These death mostly occurs after shedding of their portective layer. 

I believe firmly these shrimps do need protein food in order to have a complete shed of their molts and it should not just rely on the GH level of the tank. GH is just an indicator of the thickness of the shell. What type of protein can we go for then? Many pellet food out there already incorporated more than enough proteins that is available for the small creatures to absorb. There are many sayings there is a difference of plant and meat proteins. How true is that? guess I will leave it to one to believe."


----------

